# Cost of Medical Schools in the US



## M-D

hi, I wanted to know how much does an average medical degree cost in the US for a foreign student. Also if a person is an American citizen, does the American government pay for their education by giving the student a loan and then the student pays the loan once they graduate and start working and their salary exceeds a certain threshold amount or does an American citizen also still have to pay for their education? and if they do how much? thanks in advance


----------



## John Anderson

It's going to cost at approximately 50,000.00 for the very basic degree. Yes you can get a loan. The loan has to be repaid. :thumbsup:


----------



## NCwanadoc

The total cost of medical school in the USA is about $50,000 to $67,000 a year. You can apply for loans from the government if you are a USA citizen. If you are working and the salary threshold is over a certain amount you can not get Stafford Loans or Perkins Loan, but you maybe get PLUS Loans from the government. Also with PLUS Loans you will need a good or excellent credit score, no bankruptcies, and not in default on any government loans( including student loans) to get these from the government. If you do qualify for Perkins Loan you can not go over the $40,000 limit over a lifetime, including undergraduate years of college, and has a 5% interest. With Stafford Loans the limit is $138,500 a lifetime, and has a 7% annual percent rate. PLUS Loans are usually awarded if you need more financial need after exhausting Perkins and Stafford Loans amount, also can borrow up to the total cost of education, and has a 8.8% annual percent rate. For more information you can go to FAFSA: Apply for Aid | Federal Student Aid


----------



## Hamayal Shabbir

hw much is the interest??


----------



## XUSOM Help

*Hi *M-D,
We have a student loan program with max of $35k borrowing limit and loan term is 7 years, Borrower must be a full-time, currently enrolled student of XUSOM.


----------



## Jenny

Does anyone know what the annual cost of tuition increase is on average for most US medical schools?


----------



## rosequartz

Jenny said:


> Does anyone know what the annual cost of tuition increase is on average for most US medical schools?


I read somewhere it increases by 5 to 7% annually. I'll share the link if I can find it. But that 5-7% will add up to a lot to the already high tuition fees stated here: 


 US Public Medical Schools Tuition
 US Private Medical Schools Tuition


----------



## rosequartz

rosequartz said:


> Jenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the cost of tuition increase is on average for most US medical schools?
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere it increases by 5 to 7% annually. I'll share the link if I can find it. But that 5-7% will add up to a lot to the already high tuition fees stated here:
> 
> 
> US Public Medical Schools Tuition
> US Private Medical Schools Tuition
Click to expand...

Found it! AAMC states the following on this page;



> For public medical schools, average tuition and fees increased by 4.1 percent for residents, and by 3.3 percent for non-residents from 2012-2013 to 2013-2014. Average tuition and fees for private schools increased by 4.5 percent for residents, and by 4.3 percent for non-residents during the same period.


Hope this helps to some extent.


----------

